# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Inline images stopped showing up...

## brbubba

Did you recently change the way images are handled on the site, because they now seem to be blocked at work for me.  :Frown:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Really?  No we havent changed anything.  You mean all images within posts?

----------


## brbubba

> Really?  No we havent changed anything.  You mean all images within posts?


Images on the main page with all the news articles weren't showing up. So I'd just have a giant page with blank spots where the images were supposed to be. Clicking on an article would produce the same effect.

Seems to be working again for me. It's possible that the company proxy list was updated and this site was moved to an "uncategorized" status temporarily. Either way the world is whole again, thanks!

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Yes we had a propagation issue earlier in the week when we upgraded servers.  Should be better now.  Thanks for letting us know.

----------

